
Facebook Says a Bug May Have Exposed the Unposted Photos of Millions of Users - pulisse
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/facebook-just-said-it-exposed-millions-of-photos-people
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772)

350+ points

